# Happy birthday Kristin!



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Many wishes to you for a wonderful birthday and tons of *Carlito Kisses*!

Happy birthday!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Hey Kristin - Happy Birthday - luvs to Lito too!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Happy Birthday Kristin- so far our YOUNGEST forum member! Ryan and Anne have the job of figuring out the oldest forum member 

Have a great day!
Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

:juggle::clap2::cheer2:Happy Birthday Kristen!:cheer2::clap2::juggle:


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

hahahahhhaaha

Happy Bday baby Kristen :baby: 

lol

Ryan


----------



## mckennasedona (Feb 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kristin!!!

Susan


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Happy Birthday To You!!!


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

*Happy Birthday Kristin!! Have a super day!*


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Another birthday today! Hope it's a great one Kristen!!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday Kristin! Hope that you don't have too much to study on your birthday! Go out and have fun with Lito! Enjoy the absolutely GORGEOUS day you got for your birthday today.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

HOPE YOU HAVE A GREAT DAY


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

HB2U


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY, KRISTIN!!*

And Maddie May sends wet kisses to Daddy Lito!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

*Happy Birthday Kristin!!!!*


----------



## The Fussy Puppy Gang (May 21, 2007)

arty: :llama: :wave: HAPPY BIRTHDAY KRISTIN!:wave: :llama: arty:

Wanda


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

:cheer2: *Happy birthday again Kristin!!!* Did you turn 27 or 28? I'm still 27 too until mid November. I thought Lina was younger, don't know why :redface:


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

What is it with everyone talking about my age nowadays? It's very unsettling...

Oh and Maryam, Kristin turned 27.


----------



## maryam187 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hehe, Lina, 
sorry didn't mean do bug you with my comment. I just assumed you were around 25 by your comments about high school/college.


----------



## KristinFusco (Jun 5, 2007)

THANKS EVERYONE!!!!!

This really made my day, you guys are so awesome!!!!!!!!!!!:whoo: Today I am the big 2-7, my mom was just getting teary-eyed on the phone saying "I remember this day 27 years ago.....I was in so much pain!!!!" Hahahah well thanks Kimberly for starting this, you are so sweet, Lito and I just got back to CT a 1/2 hr ago! I am sorry I am not on the forum more lately, I don't have a computer in the Philly apartment so 4 days a week I get no forum fix  You are all so wonderful, I am so lucky (and so is Lito!) to have you all in my life.


XOXOOXOX Kristin


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Maryam, it's ok, it's just that apparently some people have proclaimed me the youngest member of the forum and I just found this out today. Although I beat Kristin for youngest member just by 6 months so I'm not THAT much younger.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Glad you are back in CT Kristin and I hope you have a great birthday night!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY KRISTIN! CUT A RUG!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hope you have a GREAT birthday, Kristin!

Ask Carlito to give you an especially wet kiss today!!! :biggrin1:


----------

